
Mac Transition to Apple Silicon - lelf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_transition_to_Apple_Silicon
======
Someone
_“The transition is the third time Apple has migrated Macintosh to a new
instruction set architecture (ISA). The first was the switch from the Mac 's
original Motorola 68000 series architecture to the new PowerPC platform”_

There also, very early on (In 1980, so prerelease, possibly before the name
was picked and much software was written) was a switch from the 6809E to the
68000
([https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&stor...](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Five_Different_Macs.txt))

------
Pompidou
Reuters is to information what HN is to Apple.

